# FS/ebay: Fisher Watea (dec 2009)



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

You might be able to pickup a nice set of boards that needs new bindings for cheap on ebay.  It's the bindings that have an issue, the boards are reported to be fine.  No motion on it yet.              [FONT=&quot]Fischer   126-84-112 Watea 84 Skis Damaged AS IS *[/FONT]


I have no interest in this sale.
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2009)

Those bindings can still be used, just the window fell off. Could be a sweet deal. 5 days left on it so who knows ...


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Those bindings can still be used, just the window fell off. Could be a sweet deal. 5 days left on it so who knows ...


  he says they "can't be adjusted".  Who knows what that means.  A little duct tape here and there.
The "damaged" is sure to scare away most folks.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> he says they "can't be adjusted".  Who knows what that means.  A little duct tape here and there.
> The "damaged" is sure to scare away most folks.



They probably say that because the window has the DIN scale on it.  Without the window there's nothing to line the pointer up too.  I don't see this as being a huge problem as you can match it up to the other ski...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> They probably say that because the window has the DIN scale on it.  Without the window there's nothing to line the pointer up too.  I don't see this as being a huge problem as you can match it up to the other ski...



This was my point.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2009)

Since, they are new.  I bet you could return to Fischer and they would replace.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Since, they are new.  I bet you could return to Fischer and they would replace.



Maybe they "fell" off the truck.


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2009)

No pictures of the rest of the skis...somehow I'm suspicious...

If the skis are fine, then why not just remove the bindings and sell the skis as "almost new"?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 11, 2009)

Assuming the auction is correct, and the only problem is the missing window, then tht is no problem. Just get a new window from tyrolia.  They are VERY slow however.  Still waiting on some parts from them for some bindings.  Some parts we ordered in OCT. and keep getting told they will ship soon.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Assuming the auction is correct, and the only problem is the missing window, then tht is no problem. Just get a new window from tyrolia. They are VERY slow however. Still waiting on some parts from them for some bindings. Some parts we ordered in OCT. and keep getting told they will ship soon.


 

I have never had a problem with Head.  They have always been fast on replacements for me.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

that's the end of that good deal.  somone noticed, someone blinked, lots of bids, up to 163 five days ahead of the close.  I only bid last minute.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> that's the end of that good deal.  somone noticed, someone blinked, lots of bids, up to 163 five days ahead of the close.  I only bid last minute.



14 of those 15 bids were there when I clicked on the link within 10 minutes of you posting it...  It's still a killer deal, but I don't expect it to last 5 more days.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 14 of those 15 bids were there when I clicked on the link within 10 minutes of you posting it... It's still a killer deal, but I don't expect it to last 5 more days.


 As a buyer, I hate it when they bid so doggone early.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> As a buyer, I hate it when they bid so doggone early.



Those bids were probably from your post here. Lots of lurkers.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Those bids were probably from your post here. Lots of lurkers.


Prolly right. When I'm serious about somehting, I never discuss it here. Or anywhere.  I picked up what I needed for a good price this summer. This summer was interesting, lots of people trolling,unlike prior summers when you could get really, really great deals.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 11, 2009)

@169 dollars they are not all that cheap.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

snoseek said:


> @169 dollars they are not all that cheap.



$169 seems pretty cheap to me, for new skis and bindings.  Unless you know something I don't know??


----------



## snoseek (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought mine in the wrapper for 200.

Those skis were used right?


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2009)

snoseek said:


> @169 dollars they are not all that cheap.


 Gotta read the whole thread. The original point of this thread has vastly diminshed. They started at two cents and "damaged" when I opened the thread. My point was if they lingered, they would have been a good deal. Seems the message may have attracted AZ lurker attention and bid it up. Since my quiver is complete, I've no interest for myself and decided to mention it.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2009)

snoseek said:


> I bought mine in the wrapper for 200.
> 
> Those skis were used right?


You found a great deal because I haven't seen them for less than $350.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2009)

severine said:


> You found a great deal because I haven't seen them for less than $350.



Sierra skis had them for $288 this summer. I got my 94s for $320.

$200 is a steal.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2009)

snoseek said:


> I bought mine in the wrapper for 200.
> 
> Those skis were used right?



200 with bindings?  The skis in the auction are supposedly new, thought I don't know if I buy that, and they includes bindings..


----------

